# I'm so sad



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just dropped Dooley off at the Pro's kennel. I am going to miss my "Doodle Bug" (no, he's not a goldendoodle that is just my pet name for him). The plan is for him to be there for a month or however long it takes to get a good start. One good thing is I can pick him up over the weekends, but still I miss him already.

Poor Trip is going to have to make up for his being gone (though I don't think he will mind). I just, this past weekend, attended a Terri Southard seminar (her first!) and I have so much I want to try. With Do gone, Trip is going to have to put up with all of it by himself.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully the month will go be very fast and just think how much training he will know. I dont know if I could do that.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, Hopefully the month will go by quickly for you. Maybe keeping busy will help. Hope he does well with his training.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I have that problem with the whole show scene...can't imagine letting the pups go for so much time, and live too far from most venues to do training, showing myself. Trip will most likely be in heaven with so much attention. I feel for you missing Dooley though. It's a bonus he can be home at weekends.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave is a good trainer. Gentle in his approach and I like his patience. Dooley will do well.

Randy


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure Dooley is having a great time getting to train all day  the month will go by quick I am sure.


----------

